# A tool GLOAT?



## Highpower (Oct 26, 2011)

I think perhaps not. Very humbling...

http://www.wimp.com/chesspieces/


----------



## Highpower (Oct 26, 2011)

Just goes to show that if you know what you are doing, you can do more with less.
You don't have to have all the bells and whistles to be able to produce good work.

_Remember that "newbies"...._  :tiphat:


----------



## Tony (Oct 26, 2011)

Awesome video. Very humbling.  A chess set has always been on my to do list. Ever since I made the chess board in grade 8 shop class.  I hope mine will turn out half as good.


----------



## Highpower (Oct 26, 2011)

Tony,

Are you going with wood, metal or "other"?
 I think doing a set in Delrin (black & white) would be pretty cool.

I've seen pics of some incredible pieces done in brass & stainless. It would cost _me_ a fortune in "do-overs" though.....


----------



## 4R8 (Oct 26, 2011)

I don't normally click on external links but I'm sure glad i did on this one :thumbzup:

The skills that many possess who have less is amazing and this is a prime example :worship:


----------



## Tony (Oct 31, 2011)

Willie

I would probably go with brass & steel. I'd want something with a little weight behind it. Thinking about it the Pawn would probably be the most challenging.   Making 16 identical pieces would take some planning on my part. 


Tony


----------



## bshughe (Nov 1, 2011)

That man has the most talented feet I have ever seen at work.

But seriously that is really neat thanks for sharing the video.


----------



## Highpower (Nov 1, 2011)

Tony said:


> Making 16 identical pieces would take some planning on my part.
> 
> 
> Tony


Two words: FORM TOOL


----------



## Highpower (Nov 1, 2011)

Rickabilly said:


> You're gonna need a really strong stick, string and toe, to push a form tool that big :biggrin:



That's a good point Rick. What WAS I thinking?  :footinmouth:

One of the things that amazed me was how he was cutting on both the forward and reverse strokes.


----------



## joesmith (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks for sharing.  Amazing work.  Joe


----------



## Highpower (Nov 2, 2011)

Well you would certainly know more about bodging than I ever will Rick.  :biggrin:

I have a cousin that is a professional magician who also has a very talented set of hands. What I *think* I see him do, is actually quite different from what really occurs.
So I guess I'm just easily fooled.


----------



## Tenn (Nov 2, 2011)

Totally AWESOME !!! Great link thanks


----------



## ScrapMetal (Nov 3, 2011)

Yeah, great.   Now not only can I feel inferior to most everyone on this site, I can now feel inferior to a guy who's never seen an electrical outlet who's using a couple of sticks and making stuff with his toes.  

JK :biggrin:  Does kind of give one a different perspective though.

-Ron


----------

